# Big boys



## bottle_head9 (Jan 8, 2011)

I wanted to share a couple photos of my largest pontiled embossed meds.All of these bottles are over 8 1/4" tall.These are not rare, but I love the size of them.Enjoy.[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 8, 2011)

Another.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 8, 2011)

Last one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2011)

Very C@@l pix love the crudeness


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2011)

That's some great stuff you got there, BH9!


----------



## glass man (Jan 8, 2011)

LOVE THE WHITTLE IN THEM...HARD TO KEEP MY EYES OF THE INK THOUGH! JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice!, I always like that style of Sands.[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 8, 2011)

The Weaver's are classic too! Just a big awesome bottle. Thanks for the great pics!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone.[]


----------



## madman (Jan 10, 2011)

very nice!


----------

